# Constipation is to be improved



## barasusi (Nov 16, 2007)

In humans, defecation may occur (depending on the individual and the circumstances) from once every two or three days to several times a day. Hardening of the feces may cause prolonged interruption in the routine and is called constipation.　The one where it suffer in the CONSTIPATION, trying one time my KOMBUCHA, how is?For more information: Visit our website: http://www.paw.hi-ho.ne.jp/barasushi-oyaji/


----------

